# Ozark's Miniature Donkey Baby



## LisaB Ozark (May 13, 2005)

We have been really blessed this year with lots of healthy beautiful foals - then we had our first little miniature donkey baby of the year and not only with lots of color but a girl on top of that. Just had to show pics of her.












To see more pics please go to our donkey page on our web site:

My Webpage


----------



## REO (May 13, 2005)

She's so cute Lisa!



Kiss her nose for me please!


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (May 13, 2005)

Not only is she adorable in her own right, but that second picture could go on a calendar.





Leia


----------



## Mona (May 13, 2005)

Awwww, she is BEAUTIFUL!!! They look so cute when they are babies!!


----------



## MInx (May 13, 2005)

You must be jumping for joy! What a face! She's adorable..congratulations. Maxine


----------



## Filipowicz Farm (May 14, 2005)

Congratulations . What a beautiful baby, great pictures. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Shari (May 14, 2005)

Oh she is sooo cute,, and I love her big brown eyes!!



Congrats!!!


----------



## Dee (May 14, 2005)

What a pretty girl! Look at those legs!

Dee


----------



## shminifancier (May 14, 2005)

Ah how neat~! I just love that head~! Wow...how nice looking..


----------



## luvmycritters (May 14, 2005)

Oh my gawwd - she is adorable! I agree with Leia - she could easily be a calender girl in that second picture! CONGRADULATIONS!


----------



## ChrystalPaths (May 16, 2005)

I'm in love



and she's such a good model too!


----------



## Steph (May 16, 2005)

She's beautiful! I love her color and she has a gorgeous little face (love the second pic).


----------



## Mini Lover (May 16, 2005)

Congratulations!!





She is so cute! I love her colour and her ears!


----------



## Bluerocket (May 17, 2005)

soooooo cute!!!

JJ


----------



## LisaB Ozark (May 17, 2005)

Thanks everyone for the nice comments !!!

We are very partial to her and she is absolutely spoiled rotten already. We are definetely going to keep her. She will make a great model for us plus I have fallen in love.

Lisa - Ozark


----------



## RJRMINIS (May 21, 2005)

Very cute! Congrats!!!!


----------



## _minihorses4ever_ (Jun 18, 2005)

She is so adorable!!!!!


----------



## cowgirl up* (Jun 18, 2005)

I love the pattern on her. Congrats!!!!


----------



## MyLilShowGirl (Jun 21, 2005)

Congrats!! She is beautiful! I luv her lil face!! Very adorable!

-Kris


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Jun 21, 2005)

Lisa, she is ADORABLE!!



There is nothing cutier then a longear foal.



Her pictures are beautiful..



.maybe we should start our own "Donkey Calendar for 2006???? CONGRAULATIONS



Corinne


----------

